# Vendee.



## 100004 (Jul 12, 2006)

Hi all! Are yes, the Vendee;
1. Is it as good as it seems?
2.Is there really a 'micro climate', or is that a come on?
3. Rather fancy St. Jean-du-Monts.
4. Rather fancy St. Giles de Croix de Vie as well. :lol: 
5.Driving down, as wont pay £300 for the ferry and no bloody scenery.
6. Need an Aire close to Autoroute around 2hrs/100mls from the tunnel.
7.Any suggestions for sites, must have pool for his nibs, beach ditto and cycling. 
No need to panic, we wont be going until April or maybe June 08. I'm just enjoying the planning. H


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Homerdog

6. Need an Aire close to Autoroute around 2hrs/100mls from the tunnel. 

The aire at Honfleur should suit your purpose it is about 170 miles from Calais, plenty of room and is safe.


----------



## IrishHomer (May 30, 2006)

*Vendee*

Hi H
1. Is it as good as it seems? Yes, it is very popular but why? Climate is generally like much farther south, wide beaches and pine forests/dunes.
2.Is there really a 'micro climate', or is that a come on? Seems to be but changeable as it is on the Bay of Biscay.
3. Rather fancy St. Jean-du-Monts. - Nice enough resort, good beach, loads of sites.
4. Rather fancy St. Giles de Croix de Vie as well. - Hear it's lovely.
5&6 - Can't help
7.Any suggestions for sites, must have pool for his nibs, beach ditto and cycling. - Acapulco, Zagarella, Les Biches - get a Keycamp/Eurocamp brochure for the best sites. Alan Rogers guide also.

Enjoy

IH

PS: it's very popular and we could not get a site in August but if you're going in June you won't have a problem.


----------



## 98408 (Mar 29, 2006)

Blimey.crikey theres a coincedence...........

We are off to Vendee on the 14th Sept............look out for us Ugly bloke, Blonde wife, Oh and PYLIE & EAVIN on the van.

If we see you Mines a Rose please.

Gra


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

*vendee,*

hi all, weve toured extensively check our web site for details and pics,
tramp


----------



## Dougle (May 18, 2006)

Hi
Spent five or six years holidays on the Vendee, albeit with a caravan, kids etc.
A long standing favourite of ours is Le Puits de L'Auture [4*] right on the seafront at St. Palais sur Mer, just north of Royan.
http://www.camping-puitsdelauture.com/
Facing the sea, all facilities, cycle track right across the road, swimming pools etc. Not cheap obviously but very well kept and handy for Royan and La Palmyre [excellent zoo and Aire, although not tried the aire]

Happy planning 

Dave


----------



## 100004 (Jul 12, 2006)

Oh no! another site that I didn't know about. thanks Dave, will be on the list. Planning is the real fun bit. H


----------



## danielf (May 11, 2005)

*Vendee*

Hi Homer....

Vendee is fantastic, we loved it. Went there this year in May / June for our honeymoon, especailly Il'd Re, only went over to see what it was like and stayed for ten days..... the joys of the camper van.

La rochelle is also fabulous, well worth a couple of days sight seeing.

I bought a couple of guide books, usual Michelin Green guide, plus one by (I think) Angela Bird, very useful.

HTH.

Daniel.


----------



## 100004 (Jul 12, 2006)

hi Daniel! Oh so you really enjoyed it eh? The fact that it was your honeymoon, of course wouldn't colour the picture a bit :lol: :lol: .Have come across Angela Bird's book on the net and it's very highly thought of. Off to the Library! H


----------



## danielf (May 11, 2005)

*Vendee*

Hi,

We even managed to see some sights as well...........

Daniel.


----------

